# Ok maybe you men can enlight me on this..



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

LITTLE BORING...Sorry
What the HELL DOES THAT ALL MEAN? CAN YOU ENLIGHT ME?









Ok so My "f*ck Buddy" (whom I lovE) sat in the car and said "let's talk about us"
I was like --->









[We have been seeing each other for alot of months and we had those random hot nights because he didn't want to have a relationship cause he had just got out of a 2 years one]

Here's a the conversation in the car; that was the last time we met before going on vacation..about 5 days ago..

Him: "Well you know this thing started as a physical thing and so it had been for a long time.. you may now have noticed that there is something more now, we got closer..

[again I was like --->







((I only thought he used me like an object))]

HIM;..so as for the way the things that are now that it is not just physical and since we won't see each other til september I would suggest it if we do not see each other again when we get back.

ME: Aww. Why? You got tired of me?

HIM: No way.. absolutely, the sex is great.. it's not that.. it's just, well you know.. now it's diffrent.

[me -------->







]

ME: What has changed? I mean..

HIM: I told you..

ME: Well you realize that what you said doesn't really make sense..

HIM: I know I don't make sense.. what do you think?

ME: I think I love sex, I LOVE having sex with You, but if you don't want it any more that's ok

HIM: you're right, well... let's not say nevermind what I said.. just take notice that I am a little stupid.

Me: Why is it that you are afraid of relatioonships?

HIM: I'm not afraid I just don't want them..well.. maybe.

ME: You have to take it easy man

HIM: right, I really should take it easy

We kissed
and I left


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

To me it sounds like he started to want more from the relationship then just being f*ck buddys, but is too afraid of being hurt again (possibly something to do with his last relationship?) buts thats probably obvious


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> To me it sounds like he started to want more from the relationship then just being f*ck buddys, but is too afraid of being hurt again (possibly something to do with his last relationship?) buts thats probably obvious


But he has been pushing me away with the "don't want a relationship thing" over and over in the past that I just don't think this is possible.. I mean...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

he's found someone else


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> But he has been pushing me away with the "don't want a relationship thing" over and over in the past that I just don't think this is possible.. I mean...


Exactly, he wanted to have a proper relationship with you, but at the same time he's scared of actually having a relationship, and maybe the time just came when he couldn't take the hurt of being with you, but not 'being' with you, if thats makes sense. I know that probably makes no sense at all, but it did in my head before I writ it, but I cant really fgure out the way to word it


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

alan said:


> he's found someone else


I know he would have told me if he did


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what exactly is a f*ck buddy?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> what exactly is a f*ck buddy?


its just someone that you can have sex with all the time, no strings attached. Basically its the best form of relationship ever invented


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

'f*ck buddy' is a sex partner, I would never touch a woman I am not in Love with, but that's just me.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

alan said:


> what exactly is a f*ck buddy?


somebody you have sex with
we never did use that word actually.. well we had a physical relationship
(HE DID .. I LOVE HIM LIKE CRAZY)

anyway... the point was,

I need a translation of what he tried to tell me from a man's point of view, and here you're all men so..

interpretations are welcomed


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> he's found someone else


I know he would have told me if he did
[/quote]

Guys lie all the time. They rarely admit when they've found someone else, so in case it doesn't work out they can come back to their former f*ck. I'm not saying he did, but then again rarely do guys give up one p*ssy without having something else on reserve. Jerking off gets old. This I'm scared of getting too close thing has been used over and over as a means of evading the truth in a break up. Get yourself a real man, not just a f*ck buddy. Plus the fact that you love him means he's had the advantage, and you know what that usually leads to.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> what exactly is a f*ck buddy?


its just someone that you can have sex with all the time, no strings attached. Basically its the best form of relationship ever invented
[/quote]

Lol no commitments, no rules whatsoever, you can be you as you like and at the same time have sex. I don't see a spiritual connection, not in my list but to many it's awesome.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Fargo said:


> he's found someone else


I know he would have told me if he did
[/quote]

Guys lie all the time. They rarely admit when they've found someone else, so in case it doesn't work out they can come back to their former f*ck.  I'm not saying he did, but then again rarely do guys give up one p*ssy without having something else on reserve. Jerking off gets old. This I'm scared of getting too close thing has been used over and over as a means of evading the truth in a break up. Get yourself a real man, not just a f*ck buddy. Plus the fact that you love him means he's had the advantage, and you know what that usually leads to.
[/quote]

I have seen him flirting with other girls.. I know he has something else going on..but he doesn't have any sort of romence going on with anyone.. I know it. I see him everyday at college.. but dumping ME? we don't even have a relationship..








WHATEVER...

He ended up saying nevermind what I said so I am even more confused


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> he's found someone else


I know he would have told me if he did
[/quote]

Guys lie all the time. They rarely admit when they've found someone else, so in case it doesn't work out they can come back to their former f*ck. I'm not saying he did, but then again rarely do guys give up one p*ssy without having something else on reserve. Jerking off gets old. This I'm scared of getting too close thing has been used over and over as a means of evading the truth in a break up. Get yourself a real man, not just a f*ck buddy. Plus the fact that you love him means he's had the advantage, and you know what that usually leads to.
[/quote]

I have seen him flirting with other girls.. I know he has something else going on..but he doesn't have any sort of romence going on with anyone.. I know it. I see him everyday at college.. but dumping ME? we don't even have a relationship..








WHATEVER...

He ended up saying nevermind what I said so I am even more confused
[/quote]

Fargo makes sense although it may not be the case, I mean answer this question..wouldn't you have sex with him if he returns and wants it? And tells you to forget about what he said? I think you would, especially because you Love him. You deserve freedom, Love and happiness, you deserve to give the other the same, but it doesn't mean you have to abuse yourself even if you do not see it.

Who knows he's sleeping behind your back? I mean you said yourself that he's flirting, maybe he's having fun having sex with any women he desires than to "cage" himself with a single woman. Do you choose to be one of the women that he's using as sexual objects if he is? You deserve Love...honesty...truth..and so much sex of course, as much as you like.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Silence said:


> he's found someone else


I know he would have told me if he did
[/quote]

Guys lie all the time. They rarely admit when they've found someone else, so in case it doesn't work out they can come back to their former f*ck. I'm not saying he did, but then again rarely do guys give up one p*ssy without having something else on reserve. Jerking off gets old. This I'm scared of getting too close thing has been used over and over as a means of evading the truth in a break up. Get yourself a real man, not just a f*ck buddy. Plus the fact that you love him means he's had the advantage, and you know what that usually leads to.
[/quote]

I have seen him flirting with other girls.. I know he has something else going on..but he doesn't have any sort of romence going on with anyone.. I know it. I see him everyday at college.. but dumping ME? we don't even have a relationship..








WHATEVER...

He ended up saying nevermind what I said so I am even more confused
[/quote]

Fargo makes sense although it may not be the case, I mean answer this question..wouldn't you have sex with him if he returns and wants it? And tells you to forget about what he said? I think you would, especially because you Love him. You deserve freedom, Love and happiness, you deserve to give the other the same, but it doesn't mean you have to abuse yourself even if you do not see it.

Who knows he's sleeping behind your back? I mean you said yourself that he's flirting, maybe he's having fun having sex with any women he desires than to "cage" himself with a single woman. Do you choose to be one of the women that he's using as sexual objects if he is? You deserve Love...honesty...truth..and so much sex of course, as much as you like.
[/quote]

I have the same point of view about sex, I only do it with whom I love, because the very idea of letting somebody you don't love touch you disgustes me.. In facted I am in love with this guy.

He didn't plan it and he wants out,
but after hearing me saying "If I had problems I got over them, and now YOU do have them?" he said *"ok, well lat's pretend I didn't say anything"*
That's the part that confused me.. like I said it but I didn't?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Usually giving an excuse that doesn't make sense means the person has hooked up/is hooking up with someone else in a more serious way and has to get out of current situation before he's able to move on with new one.
Don't take it personally, I think when you enter into a relationship as a f*ck buddy don't ever expect anything more than that.
Just to be sure that it's over, call him and let him know how you feel about him and accept what comes back. Don't lower yourself by going back into any type of relationship with this person in the future if he's clear he wants nothing of any relationship now.....


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Usually giving an excuse that doesn't make sense means the person has hooked up/is hooking up with someone else in a more serious way and has to get out of current situation before he's able to move on with new one.
> 
> ----High possibility.
> 
> ...


----Totally agree.

To have sex to know if a man Loves a woman would be the last thing to happen. Poor WilliamBradley









An act out of lust is predictable, one it ends up in regret or ends up in nothing. I have heard about a doctor's advise on a webpage to this married couple who enjoy threesome with some other man, the doctor's advise was to be careful as it may turn into spiritual ( between the wife and selected man ). I mean if you have opened yourself up to having sex like crazy, what else is there to open up if not your heart either you are in Love now or in Lust?

I haven't met nor heard of anyone who have fallen in Love after having sex ( unless if it's their first experience ), but I have heard about a man who fell in Love with a woman because of her eyes, her lips, the way she smiles, her voice like a song that he wishes he never stops hearing...or the things in common, or the strong connection that comes out of nowhere that you wish to Unite right away, and of course because she was so beautiful..finally down to because she has a great body.

Sex that is done out of Love will be your highest desire, thus you have with him. But him, I am not sure...I mean he just wanted a "f*ck buddy".


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

You're not getting the point..

I am not expecting ANYTHING from this man and I never did,

what I found strange is that he acted like "nevermind what I said" after I told him it was stupid to stop doing something we both enjoy,

So he didn't stick up to his point and decided we were'nt going to meet again, he said fine, just take notice I do say nonsense thing..


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

You got dumped.

To the person being dumped, it seems like the most irrational, illogical, worst decision the other person could make , -but they did it anyway.

There is nothing you say that will rationize somebody back into dating you. People have reasons for doing what they do that we will never understand. What's done is done and all you can do now is try to forget about it and move on.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> You're not getting the point..
> 
> I am not expecting ANYTHING from this man and I never did,
> 
> ...


You Love without expectations, good. So you don't care what he's doing, how he sees you nor feels for you. You just think it's stupid to end something you were both enjoying, thus the contract goes on if he still wants it, you have a sex partner whom you Love but doesn't matter he Loves you or not. Because as you said you don't expect, plus you cannot, this has been done with both party's agreement.

So this is it then.

Problem solved, take care and all the best in life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Perhaps if you post more pictures of yourself, we could get a better understanding of the situation.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

yea post some pix so we understand better.

imo the guys gay.i mean come 2 years crying over past relationship.
who wouldnt want u as a buddy


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

My take. pretty much what they all said..

But now I'm totally confused... 
You're a girl?


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> My take. pretty much what they all said..
> 
> But now I'm totally confused...
> You're a girl?


no she not a girl shes a babe :nod:


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

jefandniko said:


> My take. pretty much what they all said..
> 
> But now I'm totally confused...
> You're a girl?


no she not a girl shes a babe :nod::nod:
[/quote]
No!!!She is a Goddess.Imo the perfect woman.damn.







. The " forget what I said " Imo is just an easy way to get out of the tight situation that he put himself in.It sounds that him falling in love with you is not an option he can have or vise versa.He is A.married B.totally repulsed at the thought of settling down with you.
The fuckbuddy relationship fell apart when you loved him bradley.If you really love him dont let him do this to you.
I was in your shoes(or my fuc*buddy was)back in the day.I think she fell for me,but I couldn't let it go past where it started off.(lasted about 1 year) I told her this was going to be the last time, and it was.I never had a fuc*buddy after that.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

Fry said:


> My take. pretty much what they all said..
> 
> But now I'm totally confused...
> You're a girl?


no she not a girl shes a babe :nod::nod:
[/quote]
No!!!She is a Goddess.Imo the perfect woman.damn.







.

your right i made a mistake


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If I were you, I wouldnt waste my time on him... There is plenty of wiener out there in Italy! I am sure that you can have at least 3 lined up. Even if he did want a relationship with you... WOULD YOU WANT IT??? I mean, he sounds like a complete p*ssy.

I could be wrong..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> If I were you, I wouldnt waste my time on him... There is plenty of wiener out there in Italy! I am sure that you can have at least 3 lined up. Even if he did want a relationship with you... WOULD YOU WANT IT??? I mean, he sounds like a complete p*ssy.
> 
> I could be wrong..


lol italian sausage.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

great thread and even better replies. you know what, i told my ex fcuk buddy the SAME sh*t. i told her i wasnt ready for a relationship and that her and i should stop seeing each other cause i didnt wanna get closer to her. that may sound like a bitch but i wa lieing like crazy. i was hooking up with another girl and about to be with her..so yeah think about that.guys lie daily. i am almost certain he is lying to you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> great thread and even better replies. you know what, i told my ex fcuk buddy the SAME sh*t. i told her i wasnt ready for a relationship and that her and i should stop seeing each other cause i didnt wanna get closer to her. that may sound like a bitch but i wa lieing like crazy. i was hooking up with another girl and about to be with her..so yeah think about that.guys lie daily. i am almost certain he is lying to you.


This is true... but either way... she shouldnt waste her time with this dood...

Unless he is a totally good lay... then go and get it from him...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Two years is not that long, he needs to get over it.

If you're more interested (often the girl is this party), you will be at a constant disadvantage and you know what the ultimate outcome will be (I hope you do).


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Well I'll let you know what happens in september..

Thanx


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> To me it sounds like he started to want more from the relationship then just being f*ck buddys, but is too afraid of being hurt again (possibly something to do with his last relationship?) buts thats probably obvious


But he has been pushing me away with the "don't want a relationship thing" over and over in the past that I just don't think this is possible.. I mean...








[/quote]

Honestly it sounds like he has another uhh humm buddy as you put it. Wants a relationship with you and needs to quash other "buddies" I've been the guy you're talking about and in that instance that's what I was doing. Once again,.........that's all I can gather from the conversation as I know nothing about the two of ya.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I agree with Fargo, Bullsnake, and Sunshine.

The reason you are confused about him saying "forget what I just said" makes sense. He probably doesnt know why he said that. Hes probably kicking himself right now for saying that. You said yourself...you told him his "breakup" idea was a bad idea (regardless of reason). He obviously folded like a cheap tent. You need to go off of what he said first...before he had your direct input on his thoughts. Forget what he said after you tried to talk him out of it. After he told you what he told you, all bets were off. Just know this...the end result of the situation will be what he initially said he wanted, not some fumbling recovery he attempted to make because you questioned his decision...

Tom


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Unless he is a totally good lay... then go and get it from him...


You said it..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Believe me, any time you have to overthink a relationship you should get out. I see it all the time with my friends. They spend a month asking everyone every single bit of advice, don't listen to anyone anyway, and get dumped when it's all over. Your thoughts are bound right now, and it's limiting the real you. Why don't you turn things around and find someone else, even if it's just a friend that could lead to something more. See how he likes it when you're with someone else and say to him, "It's only physical between us, and I wouldn't want it to get too serious." Believe me, there's plenty of good lays out there that will treat you with respect. The old saying that nice guys are boring really means that insecure lapdogs are boring. You need something inbetween a lapdog and a pit fighter.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Believe me, any time you have to overthink a relationship you should get out. I see it all the time with my friends. They spend a month asking everyone every single bit of advice, don't listen to anyone anyway, and get dumped when it's all over. Your thoughts are bound right now, and it's limiting the real you. Why don't you turn things around and find someone else, even if it's just a friend that could lead to something more. See how he likes it when you're with someone else and say to him, "It's only physical between us, and I wouldn't want it to get too serious." Believe me, there's plenty of good lays out there that will treat you with respect. The old saying that nice guys are boring really means that insecure lapdogs are boring. You need something inbetween a lapdog and a pit fighter.


he could just stop calling me to see each other rather than telling me "I won't call you to see each other again"
It would have hurted less.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Perhaps if you post more pictures of yourself, we could get a better understanding of the situation.


i agree LOL


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> he could just stop calling me to see each other rather than telling me "I won't call you to see each other again"
> It would have hurted less.


He could do a lot of things, but he won't. Show him that you have spine. Almost every girl I know has found someone better eventually. Take the time to learn something new, like playing the piano or martial arts, or skydiving or white water rafting or swing dancing. New experiences make for new people and eventually new relationships.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Fargo said:


> he could just stop calling me to see each other rather than telling me "I won't call you to see each other again"
> It would have hurted less.


He could do a lot of things, but he won't. Show him that you have spine. Almost every girl I know has found someone better eventually. Take the time to learn something new, like playing the piano or martial arts, or skydiving or white water rafting or swing dancing. New experiences make for new people and eventually new relationships.
[/quote]

ahahah I've been playing piano for 12 years









Thanx 4 the input anyway


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> he could just stop calling me to see each other rather than telling me "I won't call you to see each other again"
> It would have hurted less.


He could do a lot of things, but he won't. Show him that you have spine. Almost every girl I know has found someone better eventually. Take the time to learn something new, like playing the piano or martial arts, or skydiving or white water rafting or swing dancing. New experiences make for new people and eventually new relationships.
[/quote]

ahahah I've been playing piano for 12 years









Thanx 4 the input anyway
[/quote]

All right, so if you've been playing for 12 years, then learn the Waldstein Sonata, or The Griffes scherzo, or the Scarlatti toccatta in D minor (or any Scarlatti for that matter), or Chopin's F# minor Polonaise, or even the 1st BMaj Nocturne, or start learning jazz transcriptions, or better yet take organ lessons, which I did as an undergrad. There's always another step to take in music. You have a responsibility with your skills.







That was my salvation during break ups, even if you don't break up.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Believe me, any time you have to overthink a relationship you should get out. I see it all the time with my friends. They spend a month asking everyone every single bit of advice, don't listen to anyone anyway, and get dumped when it's all over. Your thoughts are bound right now, and it's limiting the real you. Why don't you turn things around and find someone else, even if it's just a friend that could lead to something more. See how he likes it when you're with someone else and say to him, "It's only physical between us, and I wouldn't want it to get too serious." Believe me, there's plenty of good lays out there that will treat you with respect. The old saying that nice guys are boring really means that insecure lapdogs are boring. You need something inbetween a lapdog and a pit fighter.


he could just stop calling me to see each other rather than telling me "I won't call you to see each other again"
It would have hurted less.









[/quote]

Isn't the whole point about f*ck buddies for it not to hurt at all? No emotional attraction.. just completely physical? ... so you guys can date other people but still have sex and not care? .... hmm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


GAD DAMMMN









Think you just ruined her night...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


GAD DAMMMN









Think you just ruined her night...
[/quote]

Trust me, lol if you've been a f*ck toy for years AIN'T NOBODY RUINING YOUR NIGHT


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


GAD DAMMMN









Think you just ruined her night...
[/quote]

Trust me, lol if you've been a f*ck toy for years AIN'T NOBODY RUINING YOUR NIGHT








[/quote]

being fucked like a toy from that guy is actually what made my nights GREAT


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Wait, you allowed yourself to be a f*ck buddy with someone you loved?...wheres the self-respect?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont try to figure out women Danny, they dont understand logic.

:/


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


GAD DAMMMN









Think you just ruined her night...
[/quote]

Trust me, lol if you've been a f*ck toy for years AIN'T NOBODY RUINING YOUR NIGHT








[/quote]

being fucked like a toy from that guy is actually what made my nights GREAT








[/quote]

HAHAHAH then I'm calling you GI HOE or HASBRO from now on























(joking)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

acestro said:


> Dont try to figure out women Danny, they dont understand logic.
> 
> :/


Aint it the truth tho, seems like girls just like to be abused.

Players- 1
Danny- 0


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


GAD DAMMMN









Think you just ruined her night...
[/quote]

Trust me, lol if you've been a f*ck toy for years AIN'T NOBODY RUINING YOUR NIGHT








[/quote]

being fucked like a toy from that guy is actually what made my nights GREAT








[/quote]

















we need more chicks like this in the States!!!
Well, not for me... Im happy being married.... really, Im totally happy...

...

...

no, really...

...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi, well the minute I read your post I thought the same thing many guys have already said. The reason why I know is because I have done this same kinda thing before...It sucks and in the long run is not the best way to go about it and in many cases causes more misunderstanding and resentfulness.

It just seems like he is tired of the relationship, maybe of you (sorry....) and wants to get out. He didn't call because he thought that it would be the wrong thing to do over the phone. He probably thought it's the right thing by speaking to you face to face even though he actually couldn't say "hey look...I am tired of us and of you and I want to be free to f*ck other people". It was his attempt to "let you down slowly" I think. And, in all honesty I imagine he already has someone lined up and could have been screwing her (or him....:laugh: ) for a while now.....

My advice is f*ck him. Find someone that loves you and not just for the sex. Surely you want reciprocal feelings. A one sided love is not love...it's infatuation and is not healthy....don't allow yourself to fall in love unless you can get it returned.

Anyway, you need to decide to move on...the ball is in your court however I would stop all contact with him for your sake...

Best of luck...

PS. Was he Italian by any chance???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree. Either lose that capacity to love for these situations or actually seek love.

...or dont complain when you seek love where you know it isn't!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> being fucked like a toy from that guy is actually what made my nights GREAT


Don't despair. There's still hope for him. This nice guy used to be a player, and he reformed.










See before:










And after. He even plays piano now.










And he likes younger women, whoops.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wtf?

Only one smart member can go off the deep end Fargo, and that's me, got it?!?!?!









:laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> wtf?
> 
> Only one smart member can go off the deep end Fargo, and that's me, got it?!?!?!
> 
> ...


You only wish you could be half the hip cat Greg Brady once was.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> wtf?
> 
> Only one smart member can go off the deep end Fargo, and that's me, got it?!?!?!
> 
> ...


You only wish you could be half the hip cat Greg Brady once was.








[/quote]

Touche my friend, touche.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

need a new buddie, im a cold bastard that wont let you spend the night


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> need a new buddie, im a cold bastard that wont let you spend the night












Sounds to me like it was meant to end but you interigated him to the point where he just would rather go back to doing what you were doing then end it and deal with a crapload of questions.

He: Underestimated the female brain. Thought you would just take "It's over" and say "Cool", he wasn't ready for the Q&A section of why. Might have feelings for someone else, might just want more but afraid to say it.

You: Underestimated the Male brain. Sure all men say all they want is a "sex buddy" with "no strings" but probably the sex buddy thing was getting a bit stale and mondane(sp?).. Guys like sex but guys don't like mondane/routine.. I don't anyways.. Also maybe he's a male with high emotion level and is looking for more than just sex. Who knows.

My view: Call it quits, if you love him and want something serious then tell him you're open to it. If you're not open for the serious, move on as there's only one thing that can happen when you go into a relationship.. "No strings attached" you got the same out of it..

Men are more than just penis', it's time you girls learned that...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Fargo said:


> he could just stop calling me to see each other rather than telling me "I won't call you to see each other again"
> It would have hurted less.


He could do a lot of things, but he won't. Show him that you have spine. Almost every girl I know has found someone better eventually. Take the time to learn something new, like playing the piano or martial arts, or skydiving or white water rafting or swing dancing. New experiences make for new people and eventually new relationships.
[/quote]

ahahah I've been playing piano for 12 years









Thanx 4 the input anyway
[/quote]

All right, so if you've been playing for 12 years, then learn the Waldstein Sonata, or The Griffes scherzo, or the Scarlatti toccatta in D minor (or any Scarlatti for that matter), or Chopin's F# minor Polonaise, or even the 1st BMaj Nocturne, or start learning jazz transcriptions, or better yet take organ lessons, which I did as an undergrad. There's always another step to take in music. You have a responsibility with your skills.







That was my salvation during break ups, even if you don't break up.
[/quote]

I disagree 99.99999999999999999999999% with you politically but damn man... Musically, were twins!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I disagree 99.99999999999999999999999% with you politically but damn man... Musically, were twins!


Agreed, and Beethoven would have been just as disappointed with Bush as he was with the French Revolution.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> LITTLE BORING...Sorry
> What the HELL DOES THAT ALL MEAN? CAN YOU ENLIGHT ME?
> 
> 
> ...


wow, your a little whore, can I call you sometime?







508-855-5132, ask for jeff


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

99 percent of chicks are whores. lol . sad but true


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

nitrofish said:


> LITTLE BORING...Sorry
> What the HELL DOES THAT ALL MEAN? CAN YOU ENLIGHT ME?
> 
> 
> ...


wow, your a little whore, can I call you sometime?







508-855-5132, ask for jeff
[/quote]

Ouch...thatsa no nice.......


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

don't take this the wrong way, I really like whores. seriously, they are great.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

she's not a whore, whores get paid


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Jesus guys why are you busting her ass??? Give her a break for Christ's sake...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont try to figure out women Danny, they dont understand logic.
> 
> :/


Aint it the truth tho, seems like girls just like to be abused.

Players- 1
Danny- 0
[/quote]

Wheres the abuse? she was getting what she wanted out of it. thats an even game. 
Lets not automatically make women out to be a victum. They have alot more say so in who fucks who then we do.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> wow, your a little whore, can I call you sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not being able to see other guys except the one you love, and bearing to get fucked even tho he doesn't love you nor wants to be with you.. and seeing him everyday flirting with other girls around d suffering from it, while all you can think of is him and the very idea of being touched from anyone else but him makes me sick-... does this all make me a whore?
Well I must be one, then


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope, not a whore, just confused.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

well next time you get in this situation....hold the goods back for awhile. why would a guy want a relationship when he gets laid without one. If you can't tell by the overwhelming response of the guys on here wanting to bang you, we pretty much all just want sex. It's not our fault, we're programmed to pro-create with anything that will let us. I think this guy's probably a lost cause, but if you stopped putting out and actually stood up for yourself and quit being his doormat, he might respect you more.

all in all keep your head high, you sound like the perfect girl lol


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Nope, not a whore, just confused.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> Sorry, I just think it's funny that you're getting played.


GAD DAMMMN









Think you just ruined her night...
[/quote]

Trust me, lol if you've been a f*ck toy for years AIN'T NOBODY RUINING YOUR NIGHT








[/quote]

being fucked like a toy from that guy is actually what made my nights GREAT








[/quote]
OMFG bradly you just made me re-think my marrige.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

[/quote]
Not being able to see other guys except the one you love, and bearing to get fucked even tho he doesn't love you nor wants to be with you.. and seeing him everyday flirting with other girls around d suffering from it, while all you can think of is him and the very idea of being touched from anyone else but him makes me sick-... does this all make me a whore?
Well I must be one, then
[/quote]

Nope! just sounds like you need to be more assertive and confident, not trying to bash you or anything but you are causing your own pain and suffering by letting him do what he wants. As the saying goes, "Grow a pair" and tell him what you want or let him be. If you keep doing what you're doing I wouldn't expect much sympathy.



jaejae said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]








Are you also the guy who repeats the coach in highschool?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]








Are you also the guy who repeats the coach in highschool?






















[/quote]

If it needs repeating...sure...You will be surprised...some people are exceptionally hard of hearing....or maybe they are just dumb...either way...it's good to show consensus...right???

Jay


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

jaejae said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]

hey there lil lady...you have something on your nose


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]

hey there lil lady...you have something on your nose
[/quote]

R u really from North Korea... I will be going to Pyeongyang this year with my new boss on business....

Maybe we could hook up....


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

only if youre hot

''r'' ''u''......hmmm..seems like youre to young for me. sorry,babe


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Poor WB, she posts on here to get our advice and everyone calls her a slut.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jaejae said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]

hey there lil lady...you have something on your nose
[/quote]

R u really from North Korea... I will be going to Pyeongyang this year with my new boss on business....

Maybe we could hook up....
[/quote]

he was making fun of u...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]

hey there lil lady...you have something on your nose
[/quote]

R u really from North Korea... I will be going to Pyeongyang this year with my new boss on business....

Maybe we could hook up....
[/quote]

he was making fun of u...
[/quote]

Mmmmmm....No, I was making fun of him.........it's called sarcasm and even though some may say it is the lowest form of wit I was hoping that if this is the case he would have been able to catch it...although judging from your comment I shouldn't be so sure.....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm going to reiterate what ABB has already said, in case some missed it; keep the personal insults to yourself.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> You got dumped.
> 
> To the person being dumped, it seems like the most irrational, illogical, worst decision the other person could make , -but they did it anyway.
> 
> There is nothing you say that will rationize somebody back into dating you. People have reasons for doing what they do that we will never understand. What's done is done and all you can do now is try to forget about it and move on.


Exactly. You can't be f*ck buddies forever. Its usually only temporary, with a few breaks in between (where 1 person finds a relationship with someone else). You can have a f*ck buddy have fun with them, get into a relationship with someone else, break off the f*ck buddy first of course, then afterwards if the relationship doesn't last you can go back to the f*ck buddy if they still want to.

To put it in easier terms you may understand, say you're playing soccer, right now you're sitting the bench or a substitute until needed. He put in another player to play your position.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> To put it in easier terms you may understand, say you're playing soccer, right now you're sitting the bench or a substitute until needed. *He put in another player to play your position*.

















Or positions as the case may be.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Not to be rude or anything, but have you two had make-up sex yet in light of this current situation?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but have you two had make-up sex yet in light of this current situation?


no he went out on vacation I won't see him til Sept.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> To put it in easier terms you may understand, say you're playing soccer, right now you're sitting the bench or a substitute until needed. *He put in another player to play your position*.

















Or positions as the case may be.
[/quote]

I knew someone would catch that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but have you two had make-up sex yet in light of this current situation?


no he went out on vacation I won't see him til Sept.
[/quote]

Hmmm.... that info factors in to what's going on, dontcha think?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Aren't you coming to NYC soon? LOTS of fun to be had here...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> To put it in easier terms you may understand, say you're playing soccer, right now you're sitting the bench or a substitute until needed. *He put in another player to play your position*.

















Or positions as the case may be.
[/quote]

I knew someone would catch that.








[/quote]

You sets 'em up, I knocks 'em down.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jaejae said:


> you're a bad f*ck...i would've ditched ur ass too, slut...


Respect our members here or dont post.








[/quote]

Absolutely.....that kinda comment is just not on....








[/quote]

hey there lil lady...you have something on your nose
[/quote]

R u really from North Korea... I will be going to Pyeongyang this year with my new boss on business....

Maybe we could hook up....
[/quote]

he was making fun of u...
[/quote]

Mmmmmm....No, I was making fun of him.........it's called sarcasm and even though some may say it is the lowest form of wit I was hoping that if this is the case he would have been able to catch it...although judging from your comment I shouldn't be so sure.....
[/quote]

he was making fun of u...


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

some people are lil sloow. ehhh they saaaay immm sloooow ehhhh? lol


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> some people are lil sloow. ehhh they saaaay immm sloooow ehhhh? lol


Hey, captin howdey...say hello to our "Dear Leader" next time you pull round his spot for coffee...

OK comrade









Cool.....


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

i love you


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Aren't you coming to NYC soon? LOTS of fun to be had here...


i think that's Scrap volunteering!!







jk scrap...or am i?!?!









seriously tho WB. that stuff happens when you're "f*ck buddies". its not really a relationship...just someone you can let loose on once in a while. as some of the other (more rational) ppl have said, those things are always temporary.

take it as a notice to move on and find someone better, with more of an emotional attatchment on top of (get it, on top??







jk that was bad) the physical attraction. get yourself into a decent relationship so some ungrateful dick doesnt do the same thing to you again.

my gf is REALLY sick right now, waiting for surgery and stuff as well, so there aint much sex to be had for me...so im taking the time to get certified as an advanced open water scuba diver.lol. time is money!! well wait...not realy money...just now i have some extra time and need to do SOMETHING physical to get my mind off it.

there's plenty of things you could go out and do...go get a new guy...learn something cool...leave a flaming bag of dogshit on his front step the night he gets home from his trip







jk


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> i love you


actions speak louder than words...all talk no action.....


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

what?!?! do you want a kiss?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PM


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

captin howdey said:


> what?!?! do you want a kiss?


naw...might be looking for some hardcore bumsex....

















jk


----------



## LeeMan1 (Jul 20, 2006)

I dont really understand that if you considered him just f*ck buddy why youd care if he doesnt want to see you anymore.


----------

